# New Season



## 2dogs (Nov 15, 2010)

I can guess where alot of us will be Sunday nights. The new season will start December 12th.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...t-9pm-et-on-history-984301/20101115history01/


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just finished reading the list of characters.I think I'll pass. Jimmy Smith????


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 15, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I can guess where alot of us will be Sunday nights. The new season will start December 12th.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...t-9pm-et-on-history-984301/20101115history01/


The Alaska and Canucks sound interesting


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm glad to learn the show is going to be back again. Sure does read like there are going to be more cutting sites this season. I hope there won't be so many that the producers will spend less time on each operation.

Yeah, I agree - Jimmy Smith .

Nosmo


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! Gives me something to watch...if there is nothing else on.

Well, I will dip in and check it occasionaly but it will not be on my 'to watch' list.

Harry K


----------



## slowp (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh no, a representative of my gender will be making a fool of herself along with the regulars. I bet they make her cry, since they seem to make the guys all whine. Perhaps they will supply onions to help with the acting? 

Now I'm depressed.

Can't wait to see the flat ground downhill yarding. They really should have filmed some of the settings done here. The boys would not whine for them though, they needed to send logs to the landing. 

I'm not excited. I'll probably watch it. Sigh.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll probably watch it. And cuss. And swear never to watch it again. And then watch it again anyway. And cuss some more. Everybody I work with hates that show...but they all watch it. And cuss.

I like to see how other outfits do things and I've never been around yarders much. I've cut for them but don't really know about the rigging part. 

The Alaska stuff sounds interesting, as does the tugboat thing. But when the Rygaards start up with the drama I'll probably go see what's in the refrigerator. If I ever talked to somebody on my crew like old man Rygaard does I'd probably get a few pages added to my dental record. And deserve it, too.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 16, 2010)

I wonder if the producers paid him to hire a "greenhorn girl". Doesn't make sense to me. When I lived in Port Angeles one of the local loggers had his daughter driving one of his trucks. She got crap like everybody else. She was a good driver.This same logger wouldn't hire his son to drive for him.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 16, 2010)

when i talked to gabe a while back he said they filmed 20 episodes this season


----------



## TheLumberJack (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll be watching...if I can stay awake...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 16, 2010)

trx250r180 said:


> when i talked to gabe a while back he said they filmed 20 episodes this season



Does the show pay them pretty good or do ya know?


----------



## WAthomas (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if this year they are gonna put subtitles on for Shelby Stanga so you might be able to understand what he's saying.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 18, 2010)

WAthomas said:


> I'm wondering if this year they are gonna put subtitles on for Shelby Stanga so you might be able to understand what he's saying.



shelby is my friend on facebook hes the man


----------



## paccity (Nov 18, 2010)

[QUOTE=slowp;2569149

Can't wait to see the flat ground downhill yarding. 

:hmm3grin2orange: ha.


----------



## slowp (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds like Rygaard is going to log Mt Rainier. It says "the most treacherous mountain in Washington State." :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 21, 2010)

*Washington State*



slowp said:


> Sounds like Rygaard is going to log Mt Rainier. It says "the most treacherous mountain in Washington State." :biggrinbounce2:



Your post reminded me of the time I was stationed in Bremerton while we were in drydock back in my navy days (1958-1962). I was just wondering about Mt. St. Helens and all of those blown down trees when the eruption happened. Was anyone ever allowed to come in and get wood from that event?

Nosmo


----------



## Gologit (Nov 21, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> Your post reminded me of the time I was stationed in Bremerton while we were in drydock back in my navy days (1958-1962). I was just wondering about Mt. St. Helens and all of those blown down trees when the eruption happened. Was anyone ever allowed to come in and get wood from that event?
> 
> Nosmo



A lot of the blowdown was salvage logged. It was a miserable time to be working in the woods. The ash from the eruption was absolute death on machinery. If you were on the saw you spent as much time changing chains and air filters as you did cutting.


----------



## slowp (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes. An area was declared a National Monument, and that was not logged but everything else that could be, was. Then it was replanted and now there is no view from a lot of the road because the trees are growing like crazy. I've tried to figure out where we were but there are healthy trees hiding the terrain. I didn't work on the logging, just on burning what logging slash was left. 

The National Monument has patchy small trees coming up, nothing at all like the planted areas. It has lots of huckleberry brush but they won't let you pick them.

The environmental movement had not figured out how to put a stop to things yet. Now, the federal land would probably never be logged. 

There are some interesting stories from some of the people who logged it. We found stashes of chains when we burned it. The cutters had to carry a lot because the chains went dull so fast from the ash. Everybody was supposed to wear respirators, but you have to be able to breath hard when climbing hills so that was impossible. 



We still have ash imbedded in moss on trees and it still poofs up when a big old tree is felled on a dry day.


----------



## slowp (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is an area that was logged and planted. This was a higher elevation. The lower area has taller trees.







This is inside the monument, it was not logged and planted.






The Used Dog. It was July and the road was closed to traffic so I rode my bike in and he trotted. We covered 10 miles. I stopped at every snow patch and creek so he could keep cool. He was pretty new to me.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 21, 2010)

My dogs want to see a pic of Grapple Cat after she jogs 10 miles with you.


----------



## slowp (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, The Used Dog sniffed a famous crotch that day too. I knew they were filming a movie, but didn't know who was in it. Vigo Mortensen? was walking down the road in camo and with a rifle. The Used Dog ran up and sniffed and got a friendly pat on the head.

He's a sniffer of the stars.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 21, 2010)

Vigo is a horse lover and that is cool by me.


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 22, 2010)

*Washington State*

Great photos and thank you guys for the info about what happened after St. Helens eruption. I think your state is very beautiful. I had relatives over in the other portion of the state (Richland) back in the 1960's. That area is not nearly as beautiful as the western section.

My grandfather and his two nephews (the nephews were my dad's first cousins) all worked at Camp Hanford. I really don't know what they did out there because they couldn't talk about it. But one thing for sure they didn't cut trees - hah. There weren't any to cut in that area. 

Thanks for the posts about your great state.

Nosmo


----------



## slowp (Nov 22, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Vigo is a horse lover and that is cool by me.



Maybe if we had stalled a bit, The Used Dog could have weaseled his way to the catering service. It was being set up. They were filming a part of that depressing end of the world movie. I have not seen it.


----------

